# Yamaha vs. Tohatsu and Copperhead vs. Native SUV



## Dave_S (May 13, 2011)

I am thinking about ordering a new Ankona Copperhead or Native SUV. I have always had Yamaha's but the less expensive choice is the Tohatsu. It will be a 30 hp.

I am not very familiar with the Tohatsu so wondering everyone's thoughts on this.

I will be using it at Mosquito Lagoon.

I also think the Copperhead will be better in Mosquito Lagoon than the Native SUV, but here again, thoughts please.


----------



## victor78 (Dec 18, 2009)

From my experience I would go with the tohatsu. My family has been running them since the early 90's, and out of all of the major brands owned, the tohatsu has had the least amount of problems. It is a very reliable motor that just keeps running and running with very little maintenance. The yamaha's that we have had have been nothing but trouble, especially since the ethanol crap. Tohatsu is a better choice in my opinion, but that's just me. Good luck with your new boat, and motor choice.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

hatsu's are great motors, you wont go wrong buying one, i personally like the copperhead over the suv but thats just me


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

I have copperhead with a tohatsu 40 2stroke and a suv17 with a yami 40 4 stroke. I love both boats but for diffrent reasons. My choice for the lagoon would be the copperhead drafts a little less than the suv and if you spend alot of time poling you cant go wrong with the copperhead. As far as motor choice I love how quiet the yami is but the tohatsu has my vote overall the power diffrence is night and day.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2011)

You may also want to consider using a Yamaha or Mercury 25 hp 2 stroke. Solo it will run close to 30mph and will be around 100lbs. less on the transom.

IMO, fishing where I do (ML, IRL, BRL) this w/ a simple SUV 17 will let you draft up to 2" less then adding a heavy 30hp or 40hp motor 4 stroke motor.

Not to mention you could have all this with a nice aluminum trailer for 8k!


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

Hey Papa,

Thanks for starting this thread because one day I am going to be able to afford to get a Copperhead and I was wondering the same thing about motors. I was wondering about pricing though - the cheapest I have found is a 25 Yamaha (there are a handful of 2 strokes out but all I have found are short shafts). The Tohatsu's I have seen are more expensive than even the Yamaha 4 strokes. Am I just looking in the wrong places? Feel free to PM me with any "deals" you know of out there!

Pete


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

there is about a 2,000 dollar differance between the two motors tohatsu being the cheaper of the two. One thing to keep in mind the Tohatsu comes with every thing you need prop, binacle control, tack, fuel water separtor, and prop yamaha comes with none of those


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I'll sell you my 2010 Nissan (tohatsu) 30hp for $3800 
Or my 2010 copperhead with outboard fully rigged water ready for 14k.


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

I'll have a better opinion after tomorrow when I run my SUV17 with the tohatsu 30 in the lagoon. 

I chose the tohatsu because the price difference and everything i've read came back quite positive for the tohatsu. Granted, i've only had mine a couple months, but it runs great and plenty fast on the suv17.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I have both a yamaha and tohatsu of about the same HP 

In my opinion the Yamaha has better metal and better engineering and runs much smoother ...

just my O2


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

> You may also want to consider using a Yamaha or Mercury 25 hp 2 stroke. Solo it will run close to 30mph and will be around 100lbs. less on the transom.
> 
> IMO, fishing where I do (ML, IRL, BRL) this w/ a simple SUV 17 will let you draft up to 2" less then adding a heavy 30hp or 40hp motor 4 stroke motor.
> 
> Not to mention you could have all this with a nice aluminum trailer for 8k!


The old 25hp 2stroke yamahas are light at about 100lbs but if you are buying new or getting the engine from ankona, a 30hp 4stroke Tohatsu or a 40hp 2stroke tohatsu weigh a few lbs less than a 25hp 4stroke yamaha.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2011)

Mercury 25hp 2 stroke 114lbs.
Yamaha 25hp 2 stroke 106lbs.
Merc/Tohatsu 30hp 2 stroke Sea Pro 106lbs.

Yamaha 25hp 4 stroke 170lbs.
Tohatsu 30hp 4 stroke 159lbs.
Tohatsu 40/50 hp 2 stroke 204lbs.


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

Mosquito Lagoon review with SUV17. There is no where that boat can't go back there! I followed others around today and the suv17 did great! I'm still a bit leary about standing on the platform, but i'll get used to it in time!
And after running full with the 30hp Tohatsu, I'd have to honestly say, i'd go with the 40hp if I could do it over again!


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

any speed numbers and what are u calling full?
por favor


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

Full=full throttle. I've only been going 3/4 to break in the engine. I don't have gps yet, but i'd guestimate we were around 25-30. There were 2 of us on the boat, both about 200 each and a full tank of gas. Didn't have either live wells filled. Top end speed doesn't bother me so much, but the 30 doesn't have very good "get up and go" capabilities. I'd rather have a stronger start up speed.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks. I wonder if the hole shot thing was because of it being a 4str v. 2str response........but once u were on plane I guess u were satisfied w/ the power
which is a good thing
thanks


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

> there is about a 2,000 dollar differance between the two motors tohatsu being the cheaper of the two. One thing to keep in mind the Tohatsu comes with every thing you need prop, binacle control, tack, fuel water separtor, and prop yamaha comes with none of those


Wow!  I must not be looking in the right places.  Here are the best prices I have found:

Yamaha F25SEHA Outboard Motor

Price: $3,382.00

Tohatsu MFS25BEFGS Outboard Motor

Price: $4,115.00

Tohatsu MFSBEFTS Outboard Motor (30 hp)

Price: $4,107.76

Can someone point me in a better direction?

Pete


----------



## Josh (Mar 7, 2007)

Papa Dave,
About three weeks ago, I picked up my new Native SUV17 (dark grey with 40hp Tohatsu tiller). I am just about finished with the 10 hour break-in period. I have been running the Mosquito Lagoon and Loxahatchee freshwater glades with it. At this stage of the break-in, 3/4 throttle, I am seeing 30.1mph (GPS) stock 3 blade prop. This is with a full 14 gallon tank and myself only. I have a manual Bob's jackplate and Lenco trim tabs. The jackplate has not yet been set to the optimal position, it is close, but can go a couple of inches higher. Currently the cavitation plate on the motor is roughly two inches above the bottom of the boat. This is still too low for many access areas in the Mosquito Lagoon, especially for low wate winter sight fishing. After the break-in I will be installing SS shallow water prop and lifting the motor more. I believe the boat is drafting an honest 6" while poling level with a person on the front. As far as motors, go with the Tohatsu. The rest of the guys have nailed the advantages. Two stroke direct injection being the most important to me. Try spinning a 4 blade shallow prop with a 4 stroke and a heavy load. It takes longer to get on a plane. The SUV planes at 11 mph. I plan on posting some pics after break-in, next week.
Good luck, Josh


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

This is on my SUV17...

Tested as stock: 40tldi with stock no cup prop 13pitch medium load 1 man wot 36.2 mph. 

As tested yesterday: 40tldi on a th marine hydro jackplate with a mild cup 12pitch medium load and two men wot 32.4 mph. 

I ordered a 13 pitch mild cup prop and will fine tune from there. With the jackplate you can't hammer down & pop up on plane (or with my current prop any how). A good roll in with the throttle will have it on plane in 2-3 boat lengths. I'm hoping with a 13 pitch medium cup to pop on plane quicker, raise the jp higher & keep mid 30's top end.


----------



## jmessmer (Apr 16, 2013)

We're considering the purchase of a Native SUV 17 in the near future, probably would put a Yamaha 40 HP on it.

Here's a question for other Native SUV owners - would it be ridiculous to consider putting a Yamaha 50 HP on it? 

From what I've read, it seems like the 40HP would be more than adequate.... but I'm curious for those times when we may be cruising with 4 people and a heavy cooler...


----------

